# Northern Virginia/MD/DC Contact List



## novasnowplower

Hey, I would like to start a Contact list for Maryland /Virginia and DC

I will Start,
I have 5 trucks with plow and Full bed sanders
I have 3 trucks with just plows.

Mainly have Contracts in Northern Va But will travel with fleet within reason of area.

Contact Jack 703-675-1192

Merry Christmas and be safe.


----------



## captbo

I am in southern Maryland one truck/plow Calvert county 240 375 8915,,Bo


----------



## ascaggs

Scaggs Site Development, located in Calvert County MD. we have two Tri axle trucks and three single axle internationals with State Highway. we plow for the state in southern AA county. we finish up pretty early with the state and the trucks are available for rent as sub help when we get cut loose. We also have a ASV PT80 and a couple of Case 1840's for parking lot jobs.

right now we only have one parking lot so we are open to adding a few more or just helping as a sub.

www.ScaggsExcavating.com
[email protected]

Cell 240-832-0927
Office 410-257-6763


----------



## Precision Lawn

*contact list*

read below
Do have contacts with other contractors


----------



## king k-5

Im in Alexandria, Va Service DC MD VA, Commercial and Residential 703.932.2881- Abe


----------



## 86 CJ

I have a lifted Jeep CJ-7 with 7' Meyers on it. I have been plowing with Jeeps for 10 years. I do mostly residential private driveways and also contract out to Small shopping areas like WAWA's and 7-Elevens. I usually team up great with larger trucks, because I can play clean up easy around cars and tight spots. I am always looking for work in AA, and PG County. I live near Ft.Meade, MD Call Me...410-320-4143 John


----------



## mferrari

Mike - Eastern Shore but travel for snow

3/4 Dodge, 8' Western. Pro-Flo spreader

443-951-5337


----------



## SVA_Concrete

Daniel -- Hampton Roads, Ready to travel and work.

Takeuchi TL130, snow blower for sidewalks. 

757-310-1753


----------



## silvetouch

*Subs available*

We have have plow trucks available. Can send 1 truck or 5 trucks
Also, have 2 with salters. 
Have 2 skidsteers with / or without push boxes

In Michigan - but will travel.
Contact -734-777-2298


----------



## Brian Young

Have equipment will travel,lol We're only 4 hrs from VA and about 5-6 hrs away from MD. Can definitely bring 1 truck with V blade and 1 skid steer. If contacted before 8am Fri. can bring 1 additional truck, and skid steer. 814-504-0286, Brian.


----------



## locosol

Have an Expedition 4x4 5.4L with a 7.5 SnowMan pull plow. Been doing residential exclusively for the last 3 years. Can travel and handle any residentials you have, free you up to do bigger jobs. 

-Scott
443-865-5710


----------



## rick21793

2 of the largest Case skidloaders with big buckets
wheel loader with huge bucket 
200 hp tractor with 12 foot blade. This thing can really push the snow, about twice what a tandem dump truck can.

I am in the frederick area, but I can travel. We only have one job so if you need some help let me know. 240-409-3832.


----------



## hiringus

*Virginia - Fairfax, Chantilly, Oakton, Vienna, Dunn Loring, Centerville, Reston*

Have a 3 man crew snowblowing crew that is at the moment looking for more work, willing to help out if any of you guys are too swamped or your snow blowers are too small. Have on calls to expand crew size (additional trucks to transport as needed also)

I'm not going to lie we're out there to make money so no 30 dollar referrals please. Lets make some money together if you know you aren't going to get to certain areas let us know. Depending on volume and grouping you can refer we can work out a % referral fee if needed. Contact info and equipment below:

12HP 33" 2 stage (tank for the ALREADY 20"s in fairfax)
3.25HP 16' 1 stage (walkways/steps)
shovels/ice chippers/brooms/etc/etc
bulk salt (as it lasts, roughly 800-1K lbs

Tony Graziano
Owner & Operator
[email protected]

1 888 308 3802 toll free
571-229-6517 cell & text OK
hiring.us.com


----------



## hiringus

HI everyone who posted in here saying you have skid steers / skid loaders please email me directly 

tony (at) hiring (dot) us (dot) com

I am looking to lease or rent some for the next 3-4 weeks. I might consider hiring on experienced operators with the machines if you are not willing to lease them to me directly. ALSO i saw one person from michigan and some other out of state people if you have access to rentable enclosed skids in your area please let me know as well! If I can find 10 in one area I will line up a flatbed semi to truck them here. PLEASE don't waste my time I need to make this happen ASAP. Any suggestions or hints to available renters would greatly be appreciated!

Already on the notification list for a few big rental companys but I feel like I may never hear from them until its too late. I have SOLID work right now 24 hours (two [email protected] shifts) a day 7 days a week for 3-4 weeks AT MINIMUM.


----------



## bigjeeping

NEED HELP?? Have 4 trucks and 2 skids ready to go. Call me asap 734-931-0892.


----------



## Do It All Do It Right

bigjeeping;997502 said:


> NEED HELP?? Have 4 trucks and 2 skids ready to go. Call me asap 734-931-0892.


We have 7 skids to add to that if things are legit and 4 units per lowboy your next door that makes 9 skids pretty close to 10 xysport


----------



## kipcom

Anybody out there ???????

Did any of you get any work from this post ????

I already have 3 crews working in the DC area...if more is needed we can send more.

We have available:::::
2 Skidsteer
2 Tractor w/12 pushers
6 plow trucks (some with salters)
Plenty of people to operate equipment and hand labor.

[email protected]


----------



## Potomac Lawns

I have a skid steer in southern MD that I can bring up with op if still needed



hiringus;997106 said:


> HI everyone who posted in here saying you have skid steers / skid loaders please email me directly
> 
> tony (at) hiring (dot) us (dot) com
> 
> I am looking to lease or rent some for the next 3-4 weeks. I might consider hiring on experienced operators with the machines if you are not willing to lease them to me directly. ALSO i saw one person from michigan and some other out of state people if you have access to rentable enclosed skids in your area please let me know as well! If I can find 10 in one area I will line up a flatbed semi to truck them here. PLEASE don't waste my time I need to make this happen ASAP. Any suggestions or hints to available renters would greatly be appreciated!
> 
> Already on the notification list for a few big rental companys but I feel like I may never hear from them until its too late. I have SOLID work right now 24 hours (two [email protected] shifts) a day 7 days a week for 3-4 weeks AT MINIMUM.


----------



## novasnowplower

*OKay I am putting together a list l*

Hello,
As you know the Snow Season is approaching rapidly. Check out www.truckandsnow.com.
Also I am putting together a list of contractors and equipment for this upcoming year. (2010-2011). I have contracts in Northern Virginia, Norfolk area and North Carolina. I have them all covered, however, I would like to form a list and availability for some back up. IF you reply to this add give number i will call in a couple of days. Thanks


----------



## CHasselberger

1 F250 with 7'6" plow and hitch mount salter. I'm in Charles and PG counties.
Plus a buddy with 2 trucks/plows

443-398-5130 or [email protected]


----------



## presspark

1 F350 with 8.6 BOSS Straight Edge 2.0 cy Salt Dogg Spreader Woodbridge, VA 
703-231-4501

SIMA Member


----------



## TroyG

Northern, VA checking in here. We have 21 late model Ford 350's and up, most with full size sanders too. We can handle any commercial job site you have, simply send me a pm and I'll be in contact.


----------



## gtstang462002

1 - F350 DRW W/8-10' Western wideout and 1.5CU YD spreader (plow is getting put on truck first week of November)

1 - Bobcat T300 W/80" snow/materials bucket

1 - Honda Foreman 450 w/46" plow (Great for sidewalk and curb cleanup)

I am on the list for the county so they take priority on the F350, but the Bobcat and ATV are always available w/operators when needed. I am good for Calvert (minimal notice), Charles and St Mary's counties with advance notice so to stage the equipment.


----------



## Leggslandscape

Cory Kent Island, Maryland will travel reasonable distance
Dodge 2500 8' Meyers straight blade
Takeuchi TL130 7' Meyers straight blade
Snow blower/Shovels


----------



## sid6062

Available for sub. in the Prince Frederick/Huntingtown, MD area. 240-682-5506 ask for Sidney.


----------



## HBLandscaping

Is anyone in the Upper Montgomery area or lower frederick county area looking to plow a church parking lot? Please let me know if interested, Can't plow this year and may lose this site.

Thanks


----------



## fd001341

I'm located in southern PG county, Md, and I'm looking for a good company to push snow for this season. If you need an extra reliable truck let me know.
Thanks,
Devin V
[email protected]
240 299 8676


----------



## 86 CJ

I am located in AA county, near Crofton. I am always looking to sub out to anyone who needs help. Pushing with an F250 with 8' Western this year....I will travel within 20 minutes to job site.


----------



## SnowRemovalKing

*Heavy Snow Removal*

:waving:We have 3 small articulated loaders (1 cy buckets), 2 large loaders (2.5 & 3.5 buckets) and two blowers. Both blowers can cut 12' deep snow, blow snow across interstate roads, etc. We travel when completed planning is done. Blowers are good to cut back plowed snow on interstates or move deep snow at airports, etc. SnowRemovalKing


----------



## Laszlo Almasi

HBLandscaping;1112681 said:


> Is anyone in the Upper Montgomery area or lower frederick county area looking to plow a church parking lot? Please let me know if interested, Can't plow this year and may lose this site.
> 
> Thanks


Sent you a PM about youyr site but never heard back from you. You still need this location done?


----------



## HBLandscaping

Laszlo Almasi - Never got your message, Yes that job is still open..


----------



## Laszlo Almasi

HBLandscaping;1135507 said:


> Laszlo Almasi - Never got your message, Yes that job is still open..


Shoot me an e-mail at: [email protected] so we can discuss it. Thanks, Laszlo


----------



## MSD HOMES LLC

Im located here in northern virginia! I have a 2000 gmc 3500 dually with 9 western V blade. Also have a 95 Ford F-250 with a 7'6 western. Looking to add a spreader to the dually by the end of the month. Let me know if you need any help. 

cell 703-282-1959
Mike


----------



## rocklizrd

Baltimore to Laurel
Rich
443-531-4465


----------



## Snoremoval

*Jacksonville MD 21131*

Available for Residential snow plowing
8' fisher plow
Jacksonville MD 21131
Dan 410-236-8957


----------



## BowTieServices

I Have 4 Plow Trucks 3 with Tailgate Salt Spreaders 2 Skid Steers and a small Back Hoe Available 804-400-5242 David


----------



## Junkyard Dogs

Available to plow residential and commercial

05 Ford F250 
8ft plow and Snowblower

Owings Mills to Jacksonville, Maryland

Bobby Babcock
410-241-4661


----------



## BowTieServices

My Name is David I Have 4 Plow Trucks 2 of them are 7.5 foot 2 of them are 8 foot 3 of them Have Salt Spreaders on them, I Also have 2 Skid Steers and a BackHoe Plenty of Laborers and lots of 2011 Model Home Depot Shovels LOL You Can Call Anytime WE ARE A LICENSED AND INSURED COMPANY WITH THE CORRECT PLOW INSURANCE I WILL travel for work and am a very reliable sub. 804-400-5242 OR you can e-mail direct at [email protected]


----------



## mferrari

Truck available on eastern shore. 8' blade with wings and spreader. 443-951-5337. Will travel when we get nothing on the shore (aka today).


----------



## MarkTNT21

i have 2 f 350 with 9.6 fot v plows and a four wheeler with a 50 inch plow and salt spreader 240 401 3938 in howard county, md


----------



## blake17

The Snow Pros Millersville MD 21108 will travel up to 25miles

We have 5 trucks and are very reliable 

25+years for snow removal

410 200 0918 blake
410 320 8540 dale


----------



## TJD

Small company in need of help...


We currently have 2 Walmart's that we are looking to sub-out in PG County,MD. If interested please PM me. 




Both jobs would more than likely take 2 or 3 people. With one of the jobs needing two plows. Let me know


----------



## Laszlo Almasi

TJD;1486710 said:


> Small company in need of help...
> 
> We currently have 2 Walmart's that we are looking to sub-out in PG County,MD. If interested please PM me.
> 
> Both jobs would more than likely take 2 or 3 people. With one more than likely being two plows. Let me know


What does each location pay? Might be able to help depending on the pricing.


----------



## TJD

The pay is worth it, but I'm not seeing how you will be able to help with your location in your profile reading NC up to MD. You must have some local connections or are you cutting it close?


We seriously don't want these contracts but they came with the many services that we offer them. And we figured we'd give this work to someone who is already invested into the business the way we're invested into other areas.


If you'd like me to give you more details on the pay I can, but not here. Is there away to personal message here?


----------



## Laszlo Almasi

TJD;1486767 said:


> The pay is worth it, but I'm not seeing how you will be able to help with your location in your profile reading NC up to MD. You must have some local connections or are you cutting it close?
> 
> We seriously don't want these contracts but they came with the many services that we offer them. And we figured we'd give this work to someone who is already invested into the business the way we're invested into other areas.
> 
> If you'd like me to give you more details on the pay I can, but not here. Is there away to personal message here?


Yes, shoot me an e-mail at [email protected]


----------



## Laszlo Almasi

TJD;1486767 said:


> The pay is worth it, but I'm not seeing how you will be able to help with your location in your profile reading NC up to MD. You must have some local connections or are you cutting it close?
> 
> We seriously don't want these contracts but they came with the many services that we offer them. And we figured we'd give this work to someone who is already invested into the business the way we're invested into other areas.
> 
> If you'd like me to give you more details on the pay I can, but not here. Is there away to personal message here?


Also, when we get snow here...no snow up there and vice versa. We typically have thin enough bands of snow that so far we have not had any issues with taking care of all of our contracts. When an event is predicted to come in, we are already headed out and on site ready to push before our triggers are hit whereever those sites happen to be.


----------



## blake17

Hey TJD PM you before you didn't give me all the info I'm close and I got plenty of equipment. If its easier give me a call 410 200 0918 my name is Blake and I'm located in anne arundel county.


----------



## Perfectcutca

Be-careful if the walmarts are managed by USM!!!!!


----------



## blake17

Anybody got any work for maryland


----------



## Laszlo Almasi

Blake, I guess you found out TJD was blowing smoke eh?


----------



## blake17

Yea he sent me a paper about paypal but didn't send me anything else


----------



## 86 CJ

Blake

I have a new apartment complex in Odenton that I know needs a truck/Plow/Salter and side walks done...I am good friends with the Landscape company that has the account.


----------



## blake17

CJ 
Yea I would be very interested in that. If you want give ur buddy my number so I could run down and check it out to make sure it's something we could do.410 200 0918. Thanks man


----------



## dford42

Looking for several reliable subs in the Reston/Fairfax area. We handle commercial lots only, no residential headaches. Contact Dan at (703) 463-4432 if interested.


----------



## novasnowplower

*Traveling for Snow*

Who is willing to travel for snow removal operations throughout Virginia?

Have some stuff Hampton Roads, Norfolk, Virginia Beach, Suffolk, Chesapeake, Williamsburg, Northern Virginia, Some area along I-81. Even Some out of State North. Please Private message me with all truck and equipment information and proper contact information. Thanks

wesport


----------



## cboise

*Work in Fauquier County, VA*

Hello,

I'm new to the forum and find this site very informative. Thanks to all for information !

I have two small contracts in the area and some residential work that I have had for years. Have a Bobcat with Plow and Bucket.

Can help if needed but need to stay in the area as I have elderly residents that need access to emergency services. If we get dumped on I may need a backup.

Charlie (540) 349-7807


----------



## TJD

What's the name of your company Blake?

I only have two more of the Walmarts left at this point, and one Price Rite location that is located in District Heights MD off Silver Hill road.

I've offered that one to someone already, but if they can't do it, and you can you can have it. It pays 275 up to 5 inches and I think 575 for anything above. Its an old Safeway parking lot (small lot) and that pricing doesnt include the icing, which I cant remember off hand. Let me know... email me [email protected]


----------



## Perfectcutca

Looking for individuals with snow plows on trucks to push snow this winter.
These are large site where multiple pieces of equipment will be needed

Trucks With V-BOX & Tail Gate Spreaders are needed also!

Quick Payment With-In 15 days

Dump Trucks With Plows are welcome along with Skid-Steers and Front-end Loader's Must have Push Boxes or Plows for heavy Equipment

Must have Insurance Coverage on all equipment!


Please E-mail a List of all equipment to With Your Contact info we will call you with-in 24/Hours or Next Business Day

Prices for equipment
Trucks $75/HR

Skid Steers $85/HR

Back Hoe $115/HR
Front End Loader $120/HR

We have Sites in
Fort Chiswell
Wytheville
Providence Forge
Danville
Troutville
Colonial Heights
Staunton
Harrisonburg
Carmel Church


----------



## BushWhackersTLL

*Snow Removal in Northern Virginia, Maryland and DC*

2 trucks with straight plows
snow blowers
shovelers 
spreaders

703-909-1662 - Blake
703-509-2377 - Nikki

[email protected]

Full scale tree, lawn and leaf services
24hour emergency services


----------



## KTLawnCo

We need snow first, less the 1.5in to date.


----------



## PlowinMD

F250 with Western 7'6"plow in the Baltimore County, willing to travel for emergencies. [email protected]


----------



## cvfd277

Chevy 2500 with Myers 7'6'' with wings, truck spreader, side walk crew. Located in Central Va. able to travel for emergencies. [email protected]


----------



## absolute

We are located in southern Anne Arundel County. We have a F550/boss plow, f450/ myers plow, expedition with a myers plow, case skid steer, 2 walk behind snow blowers, 2 walk behind spreaders.

Absolute Services
410-286-1931
[email protected]


----------



## Perfectcutca

*Need Subs For Sites DC MD VA*

*Hello,
I'm currently looking for subcontractors for sites in the DC MD VA Areas

Must have Truck with plow and ablility to do sidewalks & Salt Spreading

These sites are great fillers for larger companines that have shopping centers or apartments in these areas.

Please E-mail Me @ [email protected]

The Cities we have site in are below*

_*Towson
Laurel
Ellicott City
Springfield
Fairfax
Washington D.C. 
Waldorf 
Pikesville 
Pasadena 
Joppa 
Greenbelt 
Forest Hill
Finksburg 
Elkton
Dundalk 
District Heights
Brooklyn Park 
Baltimore 
Abingdon 
Woodford 
Stafford 
Locust Grove 
Leesburg 
King George 
Gordonsville 
Fredericksburg 
Emporia 
Dumfries 
Deltaville 
Culpeper

Richmond
WILLIAMSBURG
Stafford
COLONIAL HEIGHTS 
CHARLES CITY
HAGUE 
APPOMATTOX
SUSSEX
EMPORIA *_

Please let me know If your Available and we'll discuss pricing


----------



## Midatlanticpowe

Annapolis, MD
F350 8' Ft Western, Western 1000 Spreader
Chevy 2500 2wd Utility Body 7.5' Western, Western 1000 Spreader
Snow Blower
Sidewalk Labor
*Have Regular Lots But May Be Able To Help If Nothing Going On Here or Already Finished Up
Rob
[email protected]
410-266-6866


----------



## Midatlanticpowe

Perfectcutca;1675556 said:


> *Hello,
> I'm currently looking for subcontractors for sites in the DC MD VA Areas
> 
> Must have Truck with plow and ablility to do sidewalks & Salt Spreading
> 
> These sites are great fillers for larger companines that have shopping centers or apartments in these areas.
> 
> Please E-mail Me @ [email protected]
> 
> The Cities we have site in are below*
> 
> _*Towson
> Laurel
> Ellicott City
> Springfield
> Fairfax
> Washington D.C.
> Waldorf
> Pikesville
> Pasadena
> Joppa
> Greenbelt
> Forest Hill
> Finksburg
> Elkton
> Dundalk
> District Heights
> Brooklyn Park
> Baltimore
> Abingdon
> Woodford
> Stafford
> Locust Grove
> Leesburg
> King George
> Gordonsville
> Fredericksburg
> Emporia
> Dumfries
> Deltaville
> Culpeper
> 
> Richmond
> WILLIAMSBURG
> Stafford
> COLONIAL HEIGHTS
> CHARLES CITY
> HAGUE
> APPOMATTOX
> SUSSEX
> EMPORIA *_
> 
> Please let me know If your Available and we'll discuss pricing


Do we provide Salt or is it in Bulk somewhere?


----------



## Whiffyspark

Looks like he got some of the brickman contracts for banks


----------



## Midatlanticpowe

Whiffyspark;1678869 said:


> Looks like he got some of the brickman contracts for banks


Yeah they sent those to us along with alot of day cares but they were spread too far from out service area.


----------



## Whiffyspark

Midatlanticpowe;1678938 said:


> Yeah they sent those to us along with alot of day cares but they were spread too far from out service area.


I was going to take all the DC ones and Annapolis but didn't feel like messing with it this year


----------



## mega10cab

Frederick md. 2010 cummins with 8' BOSS straight blade


----------



## rcnease

2 F250s one diesel, one gas. Both with 7'6" meyer plows and full bed v-box spreaders. Work for AA county MD as a contractor. I have two issues with the contract, 1) distance to get to shop (1 hour 15 min drive in good weather and low traffic roads), 2) I live in the Frederick area and I could get more work in this area as AA is sometimes getting a lot less than Frederick area and we don't get called. I will look to get on with Frederick or Carroll County next year.

Richard


----------



## mega10cab

rcnease;1699734 said:


> 2 F250s one diesel, one gas. Both with 7'6" meyer plows and full bed v-box spreaders. Work for AA county MD as a contractor. I have two issues with the contract, 1) distance to get to shop (1 hour 15 min drive in good weather and low traffic roads), 2) I live in the Frederick area and I could get more work in this area as AA is sometimes getting a lot less than Frederick area and we don't get called. I will look to get on with Frederick or Carroll County next year.
> 
> Richard


You need an extra truck? I'm looking for work. I live in green valley. Snow storm coming end of this week too.

Jamie


----------



## Perfectcutca

BFS does the landscape work but we've always done snow at alot of the BBT's In VA.


----------



## mccauleys

Are you stilllooking for subs?



novasnowplower said:


> *Traveling for Snow*
> 
> Who is willing to travel for snow removal operations throughout Virginia?
> 
> Have some stuff Hampton Roads, Norfolk, Virginia Beach, Suffolk, Chesapeake, Williamsburg, Northern Virginia, Some area along I-81. Even Some out of State North. Please Private message me with all truck and equipment information and proper contact information. Thanks
> 
> wesport


----------



## Dirtebiker

mccauleys said:


> Are you stilllooking for subs?


You might want to check the date on that post!


----------



## 86 CJ

Yup, Old as hell and if these guys are still in Business they owe myself and a bunch of contractors a lot $$$ from years ago, so stay clear :realmad:


----------

